# Sabby gets catnip (lots o' pics)



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Last friday I brought home some fresh catnip that a co-worker of mine grows. Sabby goes bonkers over it every time. 

This is Sabby's "Welcome Home" look.









He noticed something in my hand.









Jumps up for a closer look.









Tries begging.









This look means business.









Yaay! He got it!









I love the look on his face in this picture. My camera takes pictures a second after I actually click the button, but if it had taken it immediately you'd see he has the catnip under his paw and he's stripping the leaves off with his teeth.









Almost gone.









He's rolling in the spot where he had the catnip.









You can kind of see he's lost some weight. Compare this pic:









With this pic:


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

He does look like he has lost a bit of weight! 

I love his little face! What expressions - those cute crossed eyes are too much.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Great series of pics!!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, Sabby is so cute! He's such a unique looking cat. Those begging pictures are great! 

I've given my cats fresh-grown catnip before and they didn't seem to be affected by it. Samhain will just eat it because she thinks it is grass heh.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice pics Annissa!

Sabby is awesome!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Hehe...he looks like he means business in a few of those pics. Gimme that catnip!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sabby is so cute. In the 4th pic he had the cutest spikiest tail too :wink:


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Sabby is so awesome looking! Very gorgeous kitty


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

He is just a gorgeous cat.
Mine love the fresh catnip too - I brought a bag home once, and one of my kitties tore into it, and had it spread all over.....the look on his face was hysterical!!!
Glad to know someone else's cat loves it that much too!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You kept your promise, Niss..I got my Sabby pictures *yay*
He is so cute - I can hear him begging for catnip :lol: 
I love the picture where he jumps closer - I could just give him a hug


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww ... hey, his colors and pattern are an awsome contrast! What a gorgeous cat. And I can really see the weight difference too. What a sweetie!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sabby is so gorgeous! He has the neatest face.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

:lol: Haha!

He looks drugged  Cute cat!!!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Wow! Sabby is looking great! Even before you mentioned the weight loss in this thread, I was thinking, "Hmmm, Sabby seems to have lost some weight."


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

We don't get enough Sabby pics around here.  He sure is big, not necessarily fat, but just a big guy. Very regal.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pictures! ***and your nail polish looks nice too!***


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

sentimentalgirl said:


> Great pictures! ***and your nail polish looks nice too!***


Heheh...thanks, but I'm not wearing any.  Well, there's some on my toes left over from my wedding.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Annissa said:


> sentimentalgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures! ***and your nail polish looks nice too!***
> ...


That must be it! Leftover from your wedding.... he he he


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your comments. The funniest parts about these pictures, I think, is his eyes are crossed a lot more than they normally are. I guess catnip makes him go all cross-eyed. :lol: Plus the picture where he's jumped up to grab the catnip and he's shoveling it into his mouth with his paw. Thanks for looking. I love sharing pictures of Sabastion.


----------

